# Pet sitting- Carlisle



## Lucie Potter (Aug 11, 2013)

Going away? Have a cat or dog? If you find the price of a cattery or kennel too high or simply your pet gets distressed from leaving home then I can come feed/walk/clean/give affection to your beloved pet.
Cats £5 a day (discount for multiple cat households)
Dogs - price varies, please enquire.
If interested please email [email protected] or call 07748 842381
Other animals will be considered.
Based in Carlisle


----------

